# NTFS4DOS gesucht!



## paul_meiz (16. November 2010)

Hallo ich machs kurz:
Ich habe von avira NTFS4DOS 1.9 gefunden.
Ich suche nun aber die sogenannte gewerbliche version, denn bei der nomalen kommt son Banner und man mus "Ja" eingeben.

Würd sie ja kaufen, aber sie ist nichtmehr erhältlich.
Vieleicht kann sie jemand hochladen
oder aus ner multiboot cd "ausbauen"

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. November 2010)

Hi,

und was hat das mit Linux & Unix zu tun?
Ausserdem würde ich hier eher beim Hersteller der Software nachfragen, hier kann man sehr leicht gegen die Lizenz verstoßen wenn man nicht aufpasst.

Gruß
BK


----------



## paul_meiz (16. November 2010)

SORRY wenn ich hir falsch bin, dachte nur bei so vielen life versionen von linux find ich hier die experten. Welches unterforum würdest du empfehlen? mir fehlt irgendwie ne "boot software" kategorie oder gutes altes DOS.

Bei "Microsoft Windows" bin ich auch falsch den dort sind nur "Fenster basierte" (windows) Mikrosoft systeme

egal

Ich war schon beim hersteller suport, aber die sagen nur:"Das Produkt ist nichtmehr erhältlich: zu wenig nachfrage"


----------



## paul_meiz (16. November 2010)

OK ich ziehe meine Frage zurück
1. Falsches unterforum
2. Will nimanden aufforden lizensrechte zu umgehen
3. habs auf ner alten diskette gefunden


----------



## sheel (16. November 2010)

paul_meiz hat gesagt.:


> Bei "Microsoft Windows" bin ich auch falsch den dort sind nur "Fenster basierte" (windows) Mikrosoft systeme



Sagt wer? 
Dos gehört eindeutig mehr zu Windows als Linux


----------

